# Best Performance Parts Shops to work on my 96 300zx



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

*Best Performance Parts Shops to work on my 96 300zx???*

Hello, I am interested in getting a little more ooomph out of my 96 300zx non-turbo, thinking about exhaust and intake for starters (open for suggestions) currently running stock with Auto Transmission, 74k in miles. I need a trust worthy shop that I can bring my baby to in the Los Angeles area. Noticed that Stillen is in Orange County, but thats a little ways off. Anyone know a great speed shop for parts and installations in the greater LA area, or have any thoughts on visiting Stillen? Thanks,

Z-Bone


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

socalzbone said:


> Hello, I am interested in getting a little more ooomph out of my 96 300zx non-turbo, thinking about exhaust and intake for starters (open for suggestions) currently running stock with Auto Transmission, 74k in miles. I need a trust worthy shop that I can bring my baby to in the Los Angeles area. Noticed that Stillen is in Orange County, but thats a little ways off. Anyone know a great speed shop for parts and installations in the greater LA area, or have any thoughts on visiting Stillen? Thanks,
> 
> Z-Bone


Specialty Z 818 703-6272 Woodland Hills. They are the Gods of Z32's.  Tell them that Dean sent you!!


----------

